# Bloodpact (spoilers)



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Haven't read this one yet did Mr.Abnett set this up for next book or is the ending of the series.

Also, is it any good.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

It is not the ending of the series, but rather the opening to a new arc I believe, .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Its a really good read. Definitely a change of pace from his other works, however, there is still action. And quite a rousing ending. I believe it is the start of a new arc.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Wonder what this arcs called. The Pact?.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pheguth?

CP


----------



## Colonel Kolm (Apr 10, 2010)

i though that it was very well written. i recall reading somewhere before it came out that this would be the first or another 3-4 book arc.


----------

